# 861 Ford question



## gerg (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello,

New to the forum.

I am working towards a trade of an automobile for a 861 Ford tractor, I do not know the year yet. 

The owner of the tractor advises that it does not have power steering and I can see where that would be a big help as it has a front end loader.

Is there a way to retrofit power steering on these? If so, are parts readily available and what would the approximate cost be for a do it yourselfer like me?

Thank you,

Craig


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Craig,

To give you an idea of what equipment you would need to convert your 861 from manual to power steering, have a look at ebay item number 280762223586. 

Ebay also offers power steering kits for later model Ford tractors (2000, 3000's etc.), but unfortunately not for the 800 series Fords. These typically cost around $600. I have no idea how well they function. It appears that these are power assist steering kits.

Another place to look at is Jackson Power Steering | Customized Power Steering For Tractors And Equipment


----------



## gerg (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, $1200!

Maybe I don't need power steering that bad.

I will check out the link you mention.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## gerg (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like the Jackson unit is about $1300 plus shipping. At least it would work out of the box.

Perhaps lifting weights would be cheaper.

Thanks again for the insight.

Craig


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a loader on my 960 ... that similarly lacks power steering. Steering is sometimes a workout, but it is manageable.

With light loads at low speed and not turning hard, my 8-year-old can steer it. But there are the times I have a bit of trouble myself!


----------

